# Ancient Coins Found in Cave After 2,000 Years



## SeaBreeze (Jul 12, 2014)

Ancient coins found in a cave after 2,000 years.  Hubby has some coins in his collection, anyone here been collecting coins over the years??


----------



## kcvet (Jul 12, 2014)

you should see what they've hauled up from the ocean. its a gold mine done there. still plenty of pickin's in hiding. The Atocha was one of the richest at 450 million for many years. it sank off the FLA keys in 1622


----------

